# Big Buck Bunny Movie Download Available.



## Dark Star (May 31, 2008)

*www.imgx.org/files/17652_ncgw1/bigbuckbunny-poster.png​
Big Buck Bunny (code-named Peach) is a short animated film by the Blender Institute, part of the Blender Foundation.Like the foundation's previous film Elephants Dream, the film is made using free software. Work began in October, 2007 and the film was released in an April 10th, 2008 premiere in Amsterdam

The film is the first project by the Blender foundation to be created by the Blender Institute, a division of the foundation set up specifically to facilitate the creation of open content films and games.

*www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17648_lhkn0/its-a-trap.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17646_m4eeu/rodents.jpg *www.imgx.org/thumbs/large/17647_4eamv/bbb-splash.jpg​*
Download the Movie  : Big Buck Bunny  Download
Order The DVD  : Blender e-shop*
Home Page : Big Buck Bunny


----------



## Hitboxx (May 31, 2008)

Site was and is still down


----------



## Dark Star (May 31, 2008)

^^Nopes everything working fine here


----------



## Hitboxx (May 31, 2008)

-> 500 - Internal Server Error <-

I get that and many of us on irc too.


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 31, 2008)

Link is not working  for me too....


----------



## Garbage (May 31, 2008)

Not for me too


----------



## kumarmohit (May 31, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> -> 500 - Internal Server Error <-


 Same here


----------



## xbonez (May 31, 2008)

500 error


----------



## coolbuddy (May 31, 2008)

not working dude.......


----------



## d1g1t (May 31, 2008)

y site no work??? why? whyyyy?

P.S: hitboxx broke the site


----------



## mehulved (May 31, 2008)

Seems a misconfiguration error on their part. No one can say anything without looking at the web server logs  so just sit and enjoy your japanese cartoons till then 

*www.checkupdown.com/status/E500.html


----------



## hullap (May 31, 2008)

so now movies are FOSS too,
 wierd


----------



## lywyre (May 31, 2008)

Try the torrent from the home page. That should work.


----------



## nitish_mythology (May 31, 2008)

Anyways the shots seem impressive.. Great Work indeed !


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 31, 2008)

Now its working


----------



## sachin_kothari (May 31, 2008)

working for me and thanks for the link and movie.


----------



## praka123 (May 31, 2008)

they made these using blender!.wow!
downloading tonight


----------



## hellknight (May 31, 2008)

Already downloaded it.. it rocks.


----------



## subratabera (May 31, 2008)

Great. Open source software rules. This proves the power of OSS. This will definitely help to attract people towards Blender and other OSSs.


----------



## kumarmohit (May 31, 2008)

what is the runtime?


----------



## Dark Star (May 31, 2008)

Those who have download please post how was the movie and how long it s ?


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (May 31, 2008)

Its 9:56 min long. And one word for the graphics : Gorgeous  Theme is childish but its an animation anyway  I downloaded the 480p version. Higher quality ones may look better


----------



## baccilus (May 31, 2008)

It's a 10 minute movie but is really nice. It's a nice cute movie. I love Big Buck Bunny.


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 1, 2008)

10min ? Then how come it is a movie ? haven't they uploaded the full movie ? cause they ship 2 DVD if you buy Movie?


----------



## mehulved (Jun 1, 2008)

Dark Star said:


> 10min ? Then how come it is a movie ? haven't they uploaded the full movie ? cause they ship 2 DVD if you buy Movie?


This will explain it *www.blender3d.org/e-shop/product_info.php?products_id=97


----------



## Dark Star (Jun 8, 2008)

The complete score is now online for your listening pleasure. It consists of 10 tracks, including the bits developers did for the DVD menus, and is available both in MP3 and high-quality Ogg Vorbis formats. Grab it while it’s hot:

*www.imgx.org/files/17829_dfzb7/BBB.png​*
Download : MP3, ~192 kbps VBR, 16.2 MB ZIP |  Ogg Vorbis, ~224 kbps, 17.8 MB ZIP*


----------

